# 29580 Unna Boot



## adaniel (May 28, 2014)

A patient comes in for both legs to be re-dressed due to ulcers & for a separate & distinct E/M service.... which modifiers would be used on the below codes?

99213
29580 right leg
29580 left leg

Thanks!


----------



## StacyGalloway (May 28, 2014)

If there is sufficent documentation for an E & M separate from the Unna boot placement then the modifier would go on the office visit (25) and the unna boot would be billed as 29580-50. (bilat)


----------

